# Poos of different intelligence levels



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi mastered this game in less than a minute yesterday. Beemer looked at the thing for an hour waiting for me to hand him the treat (yup, he couldn't figure it out). Had to adjust the game to his level. 

https://vimeo.com/127323258




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG that was totally hilarious and made me laugh!!! I want one of those!!! Where did you get this game?? We always knew that women were the intellectually dominate ones! Right? lol Not meaning at all that Beemer is not smart.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They were gifts from a friend. Toys R Us pets treat puzzle game. And he's not always the brightest bulb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh that is so funny, poor Beemer..... Or is it?? He just has you trained so he doesn't have to do anything & he still gets his reward!!
Fabulous little video.
In fact how do you get those great little videos to upload?? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL
Kiki looks and thinks like a poodle -s he is super smart, super fast to learn new things, never forgets a trick and can be quite manipulative...
Dot more spaniel looking and is totally on a level with Beemer when it comes to those games, and if you cover her eyes she just freezes (while Kiki will remove whatever you have put over her head in a nano second).
I had thought poodle looks, poodle brain - but Lexi is the more spaniel looking of your two with her longer back, longer ears and slightly shorter legs and Beemer is more poodlie - so obviously my theory does not work.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is fantastic - I love the way she does all the work and still nearly beats him


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I wish I had a video of Beemer when I first introduced the toy the night before but I was too busy trying to keep Lexi from getting all of them (would finish hers and then get his before he even got a chance to sniff). Once I got a hold of Lexi and made her sit to the side, she sat back on her haunches and I swear she harrumphed. The look she gave me was - "but he's an idiot". He never got close to figuring it out. He would just stare at it. Then move away because it would magically open. 

Tracey - I upload the videos through my iPhone on my tapatalk app the same way I upload pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I use to think Jake was my smartest until a put in the dog door. It took forever for him to figure out how to use it and now he constantly walks into it when it's closed! 
Then I thought Ozzy was the smartest because he catches on to everything so fast and he is the only one who can swim but he also eats poop until he pukes so scratch him.
Now my money is on willow. She has everyone wrapped around her little princess paw.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Typical! Boys always know how to get round their mum! Fantastic video,


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think this is so much about Beemer being dimwitted so much as about Lexi being brilliant. That was amazing how fast she did that!


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Way to go Lexi & Beemer - you both managed to get the treats, even if in different ways! Lexi is a pro though!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She kinda scares me. I had been saving this one. She figured it out right away. This is the second time I put treats in it. 

https://vimeo.com/127846198


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Top of the class for Lexi! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer on the other hand excels at howling to Ozzy. (Btw - he started howling at himself too as I was playing this). 

https://vimeo.com/127848321


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Beemer on the other hand excels at howling to Ozzy. (Btw - he started howling at himself too as I was playing this).
> 
> https://vimeo.com/127848321
> 
> ...


Lol - I love it!

That reminds me of Davinci - he sings (tries) when my kids play around with the harmonica. Only his singing is probably worse than the noise they make with the harmonica!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great video's, Dudley is not really very good at working things like that out, although to be fair i haven't tried any of the actual dog puzzles but if there is something he has to think too hard about he usually just barks in frustration!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie watched intently and says "she's one smart girl".


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you have a whole cupboard full of dog puzzles?
Kiki is smart, she uses her paws as well as her mouth to move/open things.
Dot gets it eventually, but she needs lots and lots of coaching 
(They were both impressed with Beemer's musical howling!)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is very smart


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beemer does indeed excel in the howling category - top marks!  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi, I do have a whole bunch of puzzles. I try all sorts of things to keep them busy inside during the hottest part of summer. Problem is it either completely stumps Beemer or Lexi figures it out in seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You need a remedial set of toys for him. Do they have dog tutours?


----------

